# Mel Bch Pier Report 11/11/03



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Live lining Finger Mullet this am and landed 1/ 21 inch Spanish Mac. . 
Numourous other fish being caught Trout , Ladys , Blues .
Trout on White D.O.As and the the others on mullet. Forget the surf .


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

* Shakin my head* People are amazing Koz......... Glad you got to the water today... Sounds like ya had fun. thanks for bringin up the D.O.A.'s again.... I gotta remember to pick some up. White, wasn't it????? lol...... 
Suz


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey Kozlow,

Some people just don't make sense. So here's a guy *benefitting* from your post info, and then he complains to you that you give too much info. Duh!!

I had a meeting at the Hilton Beachside today and stared at disgust at the "victory at sea" conditions. What a waste of a beach day. Glad you got to the river, at least. It wasn't too windy??

And about those white DOA's. I've checked the local Wally World at least a dozen times and I've never seen white. I've seen pearl/red, niteglo, pink, etc., but no white. I don't even see a hanger marked for white if it was in stock. What am I missing?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I have bought them all Mullet Wrangler. 
They go quick thats what I have been told by a few anglers on the Pier. They buy 5 packs at a time when they are in stock . Next time I see ya out there I will give ya a couple . Now is that P&S dedication or what ?  The wind conditions on the pier were fine. Slight chop with the winds coming out of the east mostly . Maybe those White D.O.As are on back order ? Buyem ifin you sees them is all I can say . 

By Beth Sinclair
For FLORIDA TODAY
Surf: Anglers will need to wait a while for winds to subside and surf conditions to improve.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

hi, can you tell me what D.O.A stands for ?? thanks
i want to get me some of those


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's a brand name. I believe it's supposed to stand for dead on arrival or something like that. I'm sure that Koz knows.


----------



## MIKESHEREE (Nov 4, 2003)

They can be ordered on-line at doalures.com


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey airnuts










I think that Anthony is right but all I know is that they work .

http://www.doalures.com/


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I may have to stock some of those in my shop. I have rootbeer, clear/firetail, silver, and gold right now. It's just a shame that most people around here don't use alot of artificials.


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

OK, now I'm more confused, Koz. I just checked the DOA site and went through the whole color serection menu and didn't see "white" on the list. Saw pearl and silver holographic but no mention of white.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Dont know why its not there but I have them in my tackle box plain as can be there just not on the site ?

Landed another 22 in Span Mac on the Pier this AM same as yesterday . And the same gent was there throwing that white D.O.A


----------



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

http://www.basspro-shops.com/servle...arClassCode=4&hvarSubCode=5&hvarTarget=browse

I dont know how to make that into a link, dont really care either, anyway, I believe what Koz is referring to is listed there as Nite Glo? If not, I dont know. Those are the only white DOA's I see anywhere.

Koz....1/4 or 1/2 oz?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Joe could be correct with the name they call nite glow but I see them as white and they are 1/2 OZ or 1/4 OZ . I like the 1/2 just to be able to cast them a little farther . I have also replaced the hooks they come with a jig head to add weight to them to be able to throw them longer distances .


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

When it gets good and cold here, I'm going to have to go down and fish with Kozlow.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

are you using the shrimp or the swimming mullet ??


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

The shrimp is the one airnuts


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

As always, thanks a lot


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Mullet Wrangler........ did the Kmart close down there? Is there one near you? I was in the one in Titusville, and they had a few. Let me know, and I'll swing in there tomorrow and pick them up for you if you like. We can figure out how to get them to you if it gets to that point. They had the nite glow, rootbeer, and I think that's it. They also had some fat chub lookin things that were green with black stripes. I have NO clue what those were.... lol
Suz


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Hey Redsgurl & Koz,

I already *have* a few niteglow DOA's, but I appreciate the offer. I've had 'em for a while, and at first I thought Kozlow might be talkin' about niteglow, but he was so insistant on the "white" label that I've been knocking my head against the wall looking for white.







I see the niteglow often enough. I guess if I had stopped at the pier I could've seen for myself.

And Redsgurl, I'll have to pass on the, "fat chub lookin things."







But maybe you can teach me how to hook up on a nice red some time. I've never caught one before.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Mullet Wrangler. I dont blame ya on the " chub thing"  . I have to admit, I was in the sporting goods dept looking solely for the white ones too. lol..... and to be totally honest, im still not certain that there arent niteglows AND whites.... * shrug* As for takin you fishin for reds, it would be my pleasure.. Save the kayak, I'm boatless though. If that's o.k. with you, it's a deal. I'm not sure I will get much fishing time in between now and December 6th. I told the guy's I would help out with Brandons Benefit fishing tournament on the 6th, and I want to make sure my share gets done, plus anything else they decide I may be able to do for them. You given any thought to fishing it????? Now that the weather is gonna be gettin chilly, the red's will be movin in. The refuge is good in the winter. so is Cocoa Beach. Pine Island is open too......... And Haulover rocks when it gets cold......... If you can be patient, I will promise to do my best to put us on some reds. 
Suz


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Thanks for the offer, Redsgurl. I'll take ya up on it sometime. I, too, am getting pretty busy. Tis the season, I guess. I'm probably gonna have to pass on the Benefit fishing tournament. Between work cookin' up, kids sports, and other school projects I may have to take up some night fishing. And the 6th is the company Xmas picnic too. Next time............


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

I understand the hectic schedules........ I will ask a favor though...... try to remember Brandon and his family in your positive thoughts. They really need it right now.........
Thanks
Suz


----------

